# Help with linuxkpi to compile linux source driver wifi



## mitchreward (Nov 28, 2022)

Hi guys,

I have a integrated wifi card mediatek MT7921 which is not supported by freebsd stable/current.
I've seen that it's possible to use the linux driver with linuxkpi to compile the source I guess, but I struggle finding a tutorial about usage of this software.








						linux/drivers/net/wireless/mediatek/mt76/mt7921 at master · torvalds/linux
					

Linux kernel source tree. Contribute to torvalds/linux development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




Could you help ?


Cheers!


----------

